# Rosie and Spotty



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I've been wanting to do this for a long time. Although I haven't completely figured out how to do it correctly if this works I will have successfully showed off my cats. These are the cats I adopted from the San Diego department of animal services in March of 2003

This is my beautiful rose, Rosie. She is a siamese tortoishelle and white mixed moggie with a tabby marked tail. I honestly don't understand why her previous owner gave her up. She was raised indoors from kittenhood on and apparently treated like a princess and spoiled with fine kitty delights such as cooked chicken, whipped cream, milk and vanilla ice cream. She always begs for it when we eat it. Once she stole a McDonalds french fry from my boyfriend Danny when he wasn't looking. She was relinquished to the shelter because the owner moved away. Although I think it's a poor excuse, I'm eternally greatful that she is now my cat.

Rosie on my balcony chair

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... 05-med.jpg

Rosie sleeping
http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... 07-med.jpg

Now meet Spotty. Did you know that black cats, grey cats and black and white cats are the least likely to be adopted in shelters? It's because dark colors are harder to see. I almost by-passed him in the shelter because I didn't see him, but luckily my boyfriend Danny looked carefully, pointed him out to me and said, "That's the one you have to get. He's friendly. He's showing his belly." So I said, OK. Danny knows how to pick the best pets. Unlike Rosie who was in the front, Spotty's location was very hidden and he was in the shelter for a longer period of time. He was given up because his owner was allergic to him. He is a very sweet, affectionate cat. He lets me pick him up whenever I want, he rolls over and shows his belly a lot purring and enjoying belly rubs. In the morning he's very bossy, waking up the humans between 5 am and 6 am, meowing and demanding, "Where is my breakfast?" It doesn't matter if there is still some kibble in his bowl. He does it anyway. He loves to be babied and is a cat with a great need for attention. If cats are supposed to be independent, Spotty is not.

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... 14-med.jpg

That was him on my balcony and here he is sleeping.

http://www.catforum.com/photos/data/500 ... 06-med.jpg

Well, I hope this worked. :wink:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

Hope you don't mind...










Rosie is a beautiful cat, with very unusual and pretty markings!










Spooty is sooooo cute! I love black and black & white kitties, unfortunately the same fact about them applies here in the UK too


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

I don't mind at all. Thank you.  I've been wanting their fame on the internet for a long time, dreaming about it for 2 years. I couldn't figure out how to turn the hyperlinks into pictures. I've been testing it over and over in the test forum.


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Pretty kitties.


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

where you've posted the link to their pictures, just put







after the url. That posts the pic directly on your post :wink:


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Rosie and Spotty are beautiful! I 
have a special weakness for black and
white kitties! They always seem to have such
great temperments. So glad you didnt pass up
Spotty. Rosies markings are wonderful!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They are such sweet looking babies, I'm so glad they weren't passed up and given a good home


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

In that case here's another one of Spotty eating his toy mouse.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

In the shelter Spotty was placed on the bottom rack. Shelter workers tend to make that mistake. If they would put the most easily visible or the prettiest kitties on the bottom and the adorable but not as easily visible least likely to be adopted kitties on the top, adoption rates would be more successful. But they don't think. I wasn't the only one who wanted Rosie. There was another couple looking at her and if I had arrived at the shelter 5 minutes later she would have been taken. But I also have a weakness for cats that have some seal point markings and white paws and look unusual like this. She's kind of a mock snowshoe(not a real showshoe but looks like one).











So Danny and I couldn't help ourselves, even though she was guaranteed a home. I agree about black and white cats being special. Someone should start a black and white cat thread. I think it's neat how no two are ever alike. There is always some variation in the patterns.


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Hope you don't mind if I practice just one more time. I'm so excited about the fact that I finally learned how to do this right.


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

I think they are both absolutely gorgeous  and I happen to love piccies of kit cats going in for the big bad hunter image with toy mousies


----------



## Markz2k (May 13, 2005)

moggiegirl said:


> I've been wanting to do this for a long time. Although I haven't completely figured out how to do it correctly if this works I will have successfully showed off my cats. These are the cats I adopted from the San Diego department of animal services in March of 2003


I got my Gloria from there about 3.5 months ago. (At the Carlsbad shelter, which was the closest to me) I was actually looking for a black one, but they only had a few, and nobody knew about their temperament. They didn't have a room where I could pet/play with her for a while. Did they have "get acquainted" rooms when you went?

They both look adorable.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

lovely kitties


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

moggiegirl said:


> I agree about
> black and white cats being special.
> Someone should start a black and
> white cat thread. I think it's neat
> ...


There was a thread awhile back 
but Ill be darned if I can not find 
it for you to see and add your 
beauty on to it. Maybe someone 
else will be more sucessful at locating it !


----------



## moggiegirl (May 15, 2005)

Markz2k said:


> moggiegirl said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wanting to do this for a long time. Although I haven't completely figured out how to do it correctly if this works I will have successfully showed off my cats. These are the cats I adopted from the San Diego department of animal services in March of 2003
> ...


The shelter did not have any get aquainted rooms but they did have volunteers that took us to interact with the cats. Rosie was really excited when the volunteer let her out of the cage. She was chirping and running around and being really friendly like she couldn't wait to get out of that horrible place(It's a clean, well run shelter and they try not to euthanize adoptable animals but all shelters are of course horrible from a cat's point of view). Spotty was lazily laid back in his cage. We didn't interact with him at the shelter, we just took him home. We should have but he turned out to be an extremely friendly kitty anyway, much less independent than Rosie who is friendly and seeks lap time on her terms, but likes to put on her standoffish act and run away when people pet her. She's funny. Sometimes she'll meow at us, and then just when we reach out to pet her she runs away like a stuck up princess. But she has her moments when she likes to snuggle under the bed covers with us purring up a storm. She is half tortoishelle and I have found that tortoishelle kitties tend to be like that, don't really like to be picked up but will occasionally seek affection on their own terms. Spotty on the other hand, melts in my arms.


----------

